# Hi, I'm Sustrai.



## Sustrai

This looks like a wonderful site and I'm happy I found it.  I'm a former journalist/editor specializing in military affairs, but now retired.  At present I compose poetry and am a budding novelist.  (Saying "budding" at my age is quite refreshing!)  I look forward to my experience here.

I'm pretty conservative with a classic fine arts background.  (I majored in oil painting.)  So, as an example, "genre" is a marketing term.  I don't do marketing so I don't have a genre.  I write about what interests me, which can be wide and varied.  I select literary constructs to suit how I wish to convey my material hoping I've made good decisions as I go.  So far I have five completed novels.

I've toyed with self-publishing, and I'm an inch away from going whole hog and putting the money in to actively advertise and promote two of my works just to see how that works out.  I'm sick to death of the _cover letter to impress the prospective agent_ back and forth.  Frankly, I'd rather be staked-out on an ant bed on the Mojave than impress an agent with a cleverly-written cover letter.


I hope to make a contribution.  Thank-you for the opportunity.​_
Sustrai
_


----------



## Bmble_B

Welcome to the site Sustrai. I'm new here myself and so far I like it here, I'm sure you will too


----------



## J.T. Chris

Hi Sustrai, welcome aboard.

Five novels! I'd say that you aren't budding; you're in full bloom!


----------



## TL Murphy

Well, that’s too bad.  I enjoyed his comments.  It was great to have a critical thinker on board, even if I didn’t always agree with him. Critical thinkers are becoming a rare breed.


----------

